

Apple's Smart Bike - organicgrant
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662066/apples-smart-bike-could-squash-all-other-bike-tech?partner=homepage_newsletter

======
pmccool
Ironically, the UCI is pushing to get rid of radios, so the communication side
of it is probably here nor there in pro cycling.

I suspect, though, that regular punters will be quite keen. I certainly carry
my iPhone when out riding; having one device to map, monitor speed and make
phone calls is nice.

------
organicgrant
iPad/iPod on my handlebars? Yes please!

~~~
noonespecial
I made a little mount for my ipod on my bike handlebars. It shook the ipod to
pieces in short order. When I used to ride a lot, I had trouble finding a
watch that would survive on my wrist for the same reason.

I carry my ipod in my pocket. I can't poke at it there while riding but its
life is much improved.

I'd be the first in the market for a product that cushions the ipod from the
worst jolts of being on the bars and still lets me access it. (This is where
everyone responds with fabulous links to products I've never heard of...)

